# Riviera Maya, Mayan Palace, Feb.15-22 & Feb 22-Mar 1



## tedpap (Jan 1, 2014)

2 consecutive weeks at Mayan Palace in Riviera Maya, between Cancun and Playa del Carmen.  1 bedroom suite.
Presidents week, Feb. 15-Feb. 22 & Feb. 22 to Mar. 1 
both weeks together or either week individually. $590. ea.


----------



## tedpap (Jan 4, 2014)

*Mayan Palace, Riv. Maya, 2/15 & 2/22*

1st week, Presidents week under consideration.
2nd week, Feb. 22 - Mar.3 still avail. 
First $ takes it/them. 
Thanks


----------



## tedpap (Jan 9, 2014)

*Mayan Palace, Riv. Maya*

presidents  week is gone.
Week of Feb.22 to Mar.1 is still available .
1 bedroom suite, $575.00


----------

